# Gammaxx l240 v2 & Ryzen 5 5600x - Zu hohe Temp nach Kaltstart ( Kurioses Problem )



## fat_mexican (29. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen PCGH Gemeinde,

folgendes Problem quält mich aktuell mit meinem neuen System. Kurz zu meinem Wissensstand: Ich habe bislang nur einmal ein AMD Prozessor gefahren, das war vor zig Jahren, war damals eine FX Version. Seither immer nur Intel (3000,i3,i5,i7) mit Tower Kühlern. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein System auf folgenden AMD Prozessor geupgraded:


MB: GIGABYTE B550M DS3H (Fw: F14e)
Ryzen 5 5600x
AIO DeepCool Gammaxx l240 v2 WaKü
Ich habe alles soweit eingebaut, was auch keine größeren Probleme darstellte. *Obwohl ich das erste mal überhaupt eine WaKü nutze!* Habe die *Pumpe *auf dem Board an den *CPU_FAN* PWM angeschlossen und den *Raditor *an *SYS_FAN1*. Generell hat das Board CPU_FAN/SYS_FAN1/SYS_FAN2 als PWM Anschlüsse.

Die Wärmeleitpaste ist vernünftig verteilt und der Andruck vom Gammax auf der CPU sollte auch stimmen (mehr würde eh nicht mehr gehen).
Wenn ich nun das System starte, drehen sich alle Lüfter (Gehäuse 3x140mm+Radiator 2x120mm) und ich bin auch der Meinung das die Pumpe kurz anfängt zu gluckern, kann mich dort aber auch irren.

Wenn ich nun das System nach ein paar Stunden starte, throttled die CPU auf bis zu 500Mhz runter, Task Manager und CoreTemp geben mir beide knapp 100-110°C Temperatur raus. Kurz danach geht die Kiste aus. Nach 2-3 Minuten warten neustarten, ab ins BIOS, Fan Control abchecken, alles fein. CPU Temp wieder normal bei ~33°C. Aus dem BIOS raus ins Windows, gleiches Spiel wieder. Ohne irgendwas zu starten, im Idle knallt die Temp innerhalb einer Minute von 33°C auf 100-110°C hoch. Nochmal aus, 2-3 Minuten warten, Neustart.

Danach funktioniert alles tadellos, als wenn NIE was gewesen wäre. Idle Temp nach Stunden 33-36°C - Bei Volllast 66-72°C.
Ganz selten mal im Idle oder beim Surfen geht die Temp kurz auf 48-50°C hoch, dann schalten die Lüfter hoch und alles normalisiert sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder.

So, wo liegt das Problem? Wo ist mein Denkfehler? Habe ich im BIOS etwas vergessen einzustellen? Habe ich die PWM's falsch angeschlossen? Oder Irgendetwas logisches vergessen?

Falls die Frage aufkommen sollte, die FAN RPM werden im BIOS ohne Probleme angezeigt und die Fansteuerung im BIOS funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.

*Ps. Mir ist Bewusst das lt. AMD Temperaturen bis 100°C bei der 5600x normal sind, jedoch nicht das throttling und ausschalten! *

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!
(Screenshot ist von gerade eben nach ca. 4 Std Betriebszeit mit Zocken, Surfen etc.)

Grüße und einen baldigen guten Rutsch 

.fm


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2021)

Die Pumpe an SYS_FAN anschließen, dann auf DC umstellen und eine feste Drehzahl bestimmen. Die Pumpe wird über den CPU-Fan nicht mit ausreichend Spannung versorgt sein, weil dein Prozessor noch kalt ist und dann wird die Pumpe mit zu wenig Spannung nicht anlaufen. Pumpen brauchen eine gewisse Anlaufspannung um die 7v und darunter kann es passieren, das sie gar nicht anlaufen.

Eine Pumpe sollte auch nicht nach Temperatur geregelt werden, sondern die Drehzahl auf 100% fest einstellt haben. Sofern der Hersteller es zulässt, auch mit 7v Spannung. Kommt halt ganz darauf an, wie laut die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl ist. Manche Pumpen sind sogar mit voller Drehzahl immer noch sehr leise.


----------



## fat_mexican (29. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe an SYS_FAN anschließen, dann auf DC umstellen und eine feste Drehzahl bestimmen. Die Pumpe wird über den CPU-Fan nicht mit ausreichend Spannung versorgt sein, weil dein Prozessor noch kalt ist und dann wird die Pumpe mit zu wenig Spannung nicht anlaufen. Pumpen brauchen eine gewisse Anlaufspannung um die 7v und darunter kann es passieren, das sie gar nicht anlaufen.
> 
> Eine Pumpe sollte auch nicht nach Temperatur geregelt werden, sondern die Drehzahl auf 100% fest einstellt haben. Sofern der Hersteller es zulässt, auch mit 7v Spannung. Kommt halt ganz darauf an, wie laut die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl ist. Manche Pumpen sind sogar mit voller Drehzahl immer noch sehr leise.



Top, das wars. besonders die feste Drehzahl. Hat man gemerkt, hab jetzt auf volle Drehzahl gestellt für die Pumpe und voilá. Läuft wie ne Eins. Vielen Dank dir!

Grüße

.fm


----------

